# BMA Attacks Health Tourism Clampdown



## Northerner (Aug 28, 2013)

The British Medical Association warns administering a levy on foreigners will be too great a burden for a stretched NHS.

Plans to charge migrants for healthcare could cause unintended damage to the NHS, according to the British Medical Association.

The trade union has warned registering migrants at GP practices will increase red tape in an already overstretched health service.

And it claimed there was no evidence that the income from charging short-term visitors or migrants would cover the costs of the increased bureaucracy.

Plans to charge foreigners who come to the UK hundreds of pounds a year to access NHS treatment were revealed in July.

http://news.sky.com/story/1134013/bma-attacks-health-tourism-clampdown


----------

